# Vacations in the American SW



## tarcan (Jan 1, 2010)

Amanda and I had the chance to go to the American South West on vacation in December. We completly fell in love with the place. Such gorgeous scenery, I am looking forward to return.

We do not have any animal pictures, I hope it is not too much a problem if I still post the pictures here. It was relatively cold and the only invert we saw was a fly roaming around a turd, so I did not bother taking macro shots! LOL

Anyhow, here are a few pictures that I like from the trip.

We landed in El Paso, TX and drove to Carlsbad, NM to visit the caves, it was worth the detour.


----------



## tarcan (Jan 1, 2010)

The next day, we visited the Gila Cliff Dwellings in New Mexico as well.


----------



## tarcan (Jan 1, 2010)

the following day, we went to the Petrified Forest National Monument in Arizona. That was my favourite place of the trip and ironically, the place that was least looking forward to! The scenery was truly spectacular.

















































this other picture was in the Painted Desert Park


----------



## tarcan (Jan 1, 2010)

One more of the petrified forest







Forgot to post a few pictures on the road


----------



## tarcan (Jan 1, 2010)

Next day, we were in the Flagstaff area and went to the Sunset Crater Park and Wupatki National Monument


----------



## tarcan (Jan 1, 2010)

some more


----------



## tarcan (Jan 1, 2010)

and of course the Grand Canyon


----------



## codykrr (Jan 1, 2010)

wow martin! those shots are incredible!

i have been dreaming of going to the southwestern part of the U.S. for sometime now.  but its blatently obvious, I have to go now!

great shots even without any animals.  the cave is awsome. we have one here too, it is called "fantastic caverns"  it is supposidly americas only "ride through cave!


----------



## Shell (Jan 1, 2010)

Gorgeous pics  I had family in Arizona when I was growing up and the Grand Canyon is one of my favorite places in the world. All of the American SW is beautiful, but Arizona is my fave.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, the Petrified Forest looks like alien landscapes.  Those are beautiful pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 2, 2010)

Really nice shots Martin.  Glad you two had a nice time 

Eric


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome shots!  I love the subtle use of HDR.  I see too many people overdoing it, but this is well done! :clap:


----------



## eman (Jan 4, 2010)

Gorgeous WA shots Martin!


----------



## AzJohn (Jan 4, 2010)

hello Martin,
I worked at the petrified forest during the Summer while I was going to college. I forgot how nice it was. It is a little cold for inverts now. You might have had more luck further south. I found some mice scorpions while I was on vacation. Next time your in North Eastern AZ PM me. I'll give you some great sights with very cool and different inverts.

John


----------



## Philth (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pics Martin ! 

The first set really made me miss Carlsbad, I really enjoyed it out there, the few times I went to the ATS conferance , when it use to be held out there.  In fact I have pics of some of the same exact rock thingys (forgot what there called) from those caves 

What are those man made structures in the Gila Cliff Dwellings, some sort of ruins ? Pretty cool.

Later, Tom


----------



## tarcan (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you all,

Tom, here is a link to the government website

http://www.nps.gov/gicl/index.htm

Take care

Martin


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jan 7, 2010)

glad you enjoyed my part of the world. I was born in this area and after living all over the US at times I found I had to return.


----------



## arrowhd (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a fun trip.  Need to plan one myself.


----------



## Tiggy (Jan 12, 2010)

Those are some truly breathtaking shots. I am seething with jelousy at the moment; I wish I had taken a similar vacation this winter! :drool:


----------



## metallica (Jan 17, 2010)

Wauw, beautiful shots.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 17, 2010)

Great photos!!!I really want to travel out there soon!


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 17, 2010)

Fantastic shots! some of them are almost unreal. :clap:

-Rob


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 19, 2010)

funnny, there must be popular tourist photo spots, I KNOW ive done puzzle  of one of those views, right down to the trees and sediment layers


----------

